# Verschenke Men of War



## Kaisan (2. August 2013)

Da ich durch den aktuellen Humble Weekly Sale mitunter einen Steam-Code für Men of War ergattert habe, das Spiel jedoch bereits besitze und auch sonst keinen privaten Verwendungszweck für den Code sehe, möchte ich ihn an dieser Stelle verschenken. Dabei gilt: Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst. Wer dementsprechend Interesse an dem Steam-Code hat, soll mir eine private Nachricht zu mir senden oder direkt im Thread posten. Kann natürlich keinerlei Garantie auf die Funktionstüchtigkeit des Codes geben.

*DER CODE WURDE VERGEBEN*


----------



## smooth1980 (2. August 2013)

Danke hat super funktioniert.Nette Geste kurz vorm Wochenende.


----------

